# Dap vs leechget vs fdm vs flahget



## JohnephSi (Jul 11, 2007)

which one is better DAPVSLEECHGETVSFDMVSFLAHGET.Iam using this leechget 2006 and i fet downloading speed of 11kb/s


----------



## xbonez (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

is ur spacebar not working?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

Yea FDM rocks...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

+1 for FDM


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

wats FDM. is it real good Dwnld manager


----------



## spironox (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> which one is better DAPVSLEECHGETVSFDMVSFLAHGET.Iam using this leechget 2006 and i fet downloading speed of 11kb/s




 DAP VS LEECHGET VS FDM VS FLAHGET

aka 



 Dap :- download accelerator
  Leech get : (self explanatory) 
  FDM : Free download manager 
  [FONT=&quot]Flash get : (self explanatory)[/FONT]


i like Dap currently i am using flash get at one pc but i miss FDM a lot


----------



## cynosure (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

FDM is good. And its free


----------



## casanova (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

Free Download Manager. Very cool. I tried all of them and FDM worked great for me.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

Free Download Manager will perform!

What connection u asing? JUST 11kb/s??

If u need to accelerate Web Speed, Use Google Web Accelerator.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

^^does it really help?


----------



## JohnephSi (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Dapvsleechgetvsfdmvsflahget*

Iam using a dial up connection ie MO.How much speed can u get through this fdm and 4 others too.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 12, 2007)

Blah .. I was about to delete this thread ... Be careful with your thread titles in future. ..


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

well actually it was the odd thread title that made me visit it


----------



## satyamy (Jul 12, 2007)

FDM
I have a good experience with it


----------



## VexByte (Jul 13, 2007)

Why can't you try out *www.westbyte.com/ida


----------



## buzzzzrr (Jul 13, 2007)

I like DAP and using it for last few years..but haven't tried FDM


----------



## xbonez (Jul 13, 2007)

i'm using getright and am satisfied. the fragmented downloading is very effective


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

FDM
it has just been updated & now its even better


----------



## blueshift (Jul 14, 2007)

I am still with my LeechGet2004.


----------



## blademast3r (Jul 14, 2007)

IDM is the best...


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 15, 2007)

LeechGet used to be my favourite long back. But now it has restriction on simultaneous downloads. Flashget has better protocol support than FDM but I switched to orbit downloader because it supports all kinds of downloads like rapidshare, metalink and youtube.
Just compare the download managers in the link below.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_download_managers


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried changing my dl partner... mant times... but none impressed me as much as my fav *FlashGet*. Now it's free too. My marks to this beauty.


----------



## tranquilito (Mar 21, 2009)

koolbluez said:


> I tried changing my dl partner... mant times... but none impressed me as much as my fav *FlashGet*. Now it's free too. My marks to this beauty.



I use this one *www.fiberdownload.com/Download/17650/LeechGet and I'm very happy with it. But at the end I think it's just a matter of taste


----------



## Goten (Mar 21, 2009)

Orbit downloader is fast n it can download videos from ne site.
Peace~~~!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Yup I still use Orbit Downloader because it can download videos from any site.....yup...almost all 

But still then I'll fav with FDM...its the best one out there...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

Why is nobody telling about IDM? It is one of the best out there. I am using it and it raises the download speed upto 4 times.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^+1  IDM rocks


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2009)

Closed.. Please look at the thread date before you post..


----------

